# Marmorkarpfen, wie zubereiten ?



## Sylverpasi (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn an der Angel*

Es geht um diesen hier...

http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/1479909-127-wahnsinn_an_der_angel,1,0.html#top

Aber was macht man mit so einem Fisch? Wie bereitet man den zu? Ob der schmeckt???


----------



## Fischpaule (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Marmorkarpfen, wie zubereiten ?*

Moin
Filetieren, enthäuten, Fett abschneiden, in starker Salzlake einlegen, wässern, in Schinkennetz wickeln und kalt räuchern - ein super leckerer Fischschinken
In gekochter Form verdrehen sogar die Hausschweine die Augen - ungenießbar, zumindest für meinen Gaumen...

|wavey:


----------



## Brassenwürger (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Marmorkarpfen, wie zubereiten ?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> In gekochter Form verdrehen sogar die Hausschweine die Augen - ungenießbar, zumindest für meinen Gaumen...
> |wavey:


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, ich habe mich auch mal an einem (geschenkten) Marmorkarpfen "vergriffen", lecker ist was Anderes! Aber das mit dem Räuchern hört sich gut an, jedenfalls lassen sich so auch sehr große Spiegel- bzw Schuppenkarpfen noch genießbar machen....


----------



## Hechtpeter (2. August 2008)

*AW: Marmorkarpfen, wie zubereiten ?*

Die Zubereitung:


12 Zitronen, 48 Knoblauchzehen, 3 Rollen Alufolie, 20 kg Grillkohle und viel Zeit, und mindestens 32 Gäste .

Viele Getränke, und eine aktuelle Bestellliste vom Pizzablitz, damit keiner verhungert:q:q


Schmecken kann so ein Bolide bestimmt nicht mehr .
Planzenfresser eben .

Das Räuchern wäre einen Versuch wert .

Gruß Peter


----------



## Pete (2. August 2008)

*AW: Marmorkarpfen, wie zubereiten ?*

naja, ich kann die sache nur für den gras/armurkarpfen beurteilen...ich hatte vor einigen jahren  das glück, einen gut 70er an der 8-m-stippe zu drillen...war spaßig... geschmacklich ne ganz feine sache, gebacken im ofen umringt von gemüse besser als karpfen...


----------



## Fischpaule (2. August 2008)

*AW: Marmorkarpfen, wie zubereiten ?*

Ein Amur ist das schon eine ganz andere Sache, hat geschmacklich relativ wenig mit so einem Silber- oder Marmorkarpfen zu tun....

#h


----------



## MobyDicky (25. August 2008)

*AW: Marmorkarpfen, wie zubereiten ?*

Marmorkarpfen essen ? -> Hab ich einmal probiert :v
damit kann man höchstens ne Tranlampe befüllen.


----------

